# New essential oil



## Basicgrey7 (Oct 8, 2013)

I went to our organic store in town and got .5floz of lemongrass, aura cacia brand essential oil. Is this concentrated and do I need to dilute it? In the booklet it mentions adding To water to make massage oils, room sprays, etc. it says not to use undiluted on your skin. For example, it says for body mist , 24 drops for 4 oz water. Does anyone know how I'd convert this ? Also, I got some olive oil, palm, and coconut. Is there a good simple recipe for these ingredients about 2lbs worth ? Thank you


----------



## lsg (Oct 9, 2013)

If you are going to make soap with this e.o. then it will scent about 16 oz of oils for soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 10, 2013)

LSG is right. Yes, lemongrass is concentrated, but for soap you would use it as-is -- you don't dilute the essential oil (EO). For use on the skin, yes, you would dilute it in water, oil, lotion, etc. as recommended. 

"...Does anyone know how I'd convert this?..." Um, I am not sure what you mean by this. Clarify, please?

As far as your questions about soap:

You could make a nice soap with a blend of 20% coconut oil, 40% palm, and 40% olive. 

It is always wise to use a soap recipe calculator to determine the amount of sodium hydroxide (lye) and water needed for a soap recipe. See http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=2957

Here is how to calculate the amount of oils needed to make enough soap to fill a 2 lb mold: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=2909

Other resources for making soap, including recipes:
http://www.millersoap.com/
http://www.soapcalc.net/
https://www.thesage.com/index.html


----------



## green soap (Oct 10, 2013)

As far as drops and teaspoons:

150 drops in one teaspoon

3 teaspoons in 1 tablespoon

about 2 tablespoons in one ounce.

This is a rough guide because it all depend of course on the density of the individual essential oils and they do vary a bit.  The above reference is for water, which has density of 1 g/cc, while most oils have density ~.90 g/cc.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 18, 2013)

When you are working with essential oils you will want to work with drops or grams because they are all *concentrated*, that is what essential oils are.  Keep your percentage to beneath 3% for soaps and 1% for leave-on products as they are over the counter drugs and all come with contra-indicators.


----------

